# My Garage



## gt5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, greetings from Germany... (sorry for my bad English)

some Pictures from my Garage. Build in 2006 and it took me 3 month to get it ready to close the door. Its 6x9m. But the Work still goes on... looking for a cheap way to use LED Light for it...


















































































The insulated Roof. Outside 30° inside 20° ;-)


















Here the service lift (?) from the former GDR - i love it! Cheap (ebay ca.600€), lifts up to 1 1/2to. and 1,40m high.




























Some of my "guests" ;-) fitting some Problems with the electric.


















































































The red MGB is my one ;-)

The place to try on my red one what i found here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

What it looks like now - ignore the Chaos ;-))


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice space - love the flooring too - did you use ceramic or stone tiles?

Nice ' guests ' too :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice man cave :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that's a bit special. Nice


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent garage and contents


----------



## gt5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks ...

@ Yetizone The translation says "porcelain stoneware tiles" in german "Feinsteinzeug". Cheap und for heavy use ...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Loving the garage. Especially the tiled floor.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic finish and some great gear and some very nice classic motors, thanks for sharing


----------



## gt5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks - and a big thanks for this Forum - great Threads with many Photos very interesting!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow nice do you live in Bavaria ? Houses look similar to where my mums family stay?


----------



## gt5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, 

no - a smal Town by Cologne

Greetings Robert


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ahh ok, they sure know how to build garages. My aunts and cousins are very similar. Love your classic car. 

Have you been out in it recently ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------

